# Flat Canine Teeth



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

I recently noticed that my 2 year old GSD's canine teeth have a flat edge, instead of being sharp. Is this normal? What might cause the canine teeth to flatten? 

We don't give our GSD tennis balls to chew on, though we do occasionally give him deer antlers, or hard plastic nylabones. He is a well trained, well behaved dog - it isn't possible he's chewing on something abrasive without us seeing and has never chewed anything that wasn't a bone or chew toy. 

We also feed a raw diet, but he isn't chewing on the bones for very long before he swallows it. 

Could his canine's being flat cause him pain, or any health problems because of this?

Thanks for your advice and knowledge!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's canines are flat too- from plastic frisbees.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Stosh's canines are flat too- from plastic frisbees.


 
Have you tried the Jawz Frisbees?

I got two of the blue Jawz in September - 2 Shepherds have used them at LEAST once a week since then, and not one puncture!

But they are also somewhat pliable - so maybe easier on the teeth?

Neither (2 year old and 9 month old) have flat canines?

To the OP: Do you do protection sports with your dog? I know some people have noticed that their dogs teeth get run down from the harder sleeves used in protection.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

It's from something abrasive he is chewing on. At 2 years of age, that is excessive wear. Take each of the things he chews on and rub it on your arm for 20 seconds. You'll know what is causing the wear very quickly


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs are flat from jollyballs.
I've taken them away, but the damage is done. It has no effect on his bitework or grips.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He plays with the Jawz and they still have flattened out his teeth- even the puppy ones.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have the Jawz too, I limit those as well...some toys are just so great, obsession take over! 
I also feed raw, and it is not the reason for the flat teeth...dogs chew with their molars, they bite with their canines. 
Karlo kneads his toys punching them into the other dogs, and a frozen dirty jollyball was like rubbing sandpaper along his teeth. 
I wish it would have the same effect on his toenails, so they'd be nice and short!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Dogs that gut & destroy toys don't seem to have this issue. Only dogs who carry them around constantly mouthing them


----------

